# Galapagos hatchling:



## conservation (Mar 2, 2017)

I am looking for a California captive bred Galapagos Tortoises.


----------



## tammysmith (Oct 16, 2019)

Are you still looking?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Oct 17, 2019)

I have been told no one is breeding Galapago tortoises in California. But a company called SoCal reptiles had two young ones at the Sacramento reptile show. I know nothing about this company other then they had babies at the show. Good luck


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Oct 17, 2019)

Whoops old thread


----------

